# Doing Brakes a Struts...



## 97SE-R (Feb 23, 2005)

*Doing Brakes and Struts...*

I have a 97 200sx SE-r

I have been calling around getting prices on strut replacment for my car. I have had one place tell me there is front struts and rear shocks. Another place tells me its struts all around. From the looks of the rear wheel well, there looks to be struts, but it could be one of those deals where the shock goes through the spring. Does anyone know if there are struts in the rear or not?

Also, how hard is it to change struts on your own? I am very mechanically inclined, but not educated. Most of the work I perform is experimental and has always worked out well. I am sure the cost would be much less if I changed them myself. From a 1-10, what would be the difficulty in this job?

BTW, $575 all around with an aligment for struts, is this a reasonsable price?

I am also getting ready to do my brakes, all the way around this weekend. Do they make a vented rotor and high performance pads for my model car, that will work with the existing calipers? I don't want to have to change them. I am interested in the vented rotor for performance purposes and not looks. Do you think a vented rotor would provide a significant increase in stopping power?

Thanks in advance for the insight, guys (and gals if there are any)...


----------



## SE-R happy (Feb 24, 2006)

Whats up man? I have a 1996 200sx SE-R and I have the dealership service manual. The manual states that there are struts in the front and shocks in the back. I don't think it is very difficult to replace your shock & struts. I have not personally done it myself but I have read the manuals as well as EVERY forum related to suspension. I am getting ready to do a suspension job myself. I am researching what to buy now. I think you would be better off buying a manual and saving the $575. Then you can take pride in your car and know you did it right. Where are you from ?


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

97SE-R said:


> I have a 97 200sx SE-r
> 
> I have been calling around getting prices on strut replacment for my car. I have had one place tell me there is front struts and rear shocks. Another place tells me its struts all around. From the looks of the rear wheel well, there looks to be struts, but it could be one of those deals where the shock goes through the spring. Does anyone know if there are struts in the rear or not?
> 
> ...


 By definition, your car does in fact have struts all around! Changing out struts, if you have a good amount of mechanical know how, and the proper tools I would rate it a 4/10 (1 being removing a wheel, 10 being a full engine swap with custom harness wiring). As for the $575 for an alignment, and new struts - I think it is a little high, and I would really hope you are getting premium/lifetime warranty struts for that price. On my other car, installation of shocks, struts, lowering springs,(I provided the upgraded struts/shocks/springs) and a 4 wheel alignment costed $200 at my local reputable tire shop(I could have done it myself and saved some cash, but I really didn't have the free time then). A set of vented rotors, and some upgraded pads will help your braking quite a bit. The vented rotors will not really give you any more stopping power upon initial braking, but they will help fight brake fade under repeated braking...while you are at it make sure to do a full brake fluid flush with a performance brake fluid to get the most benefit.


----------

